# What kind of pipe tobacco goes with what type of liquor?



## Pat1075 (Mar 9, 2008)

I need your help on this one. I work in a B&M and I don't drink and sometimes the question of what pipe tobacco pairs with what liquor comes up. I am then left standing there like an idiot or asking for help. So if you guys could help me out I would be very greatful.


----------



## maboman (Feb 27, 2008)

I find Va/Pers go very nicely with bourbon..Wild Turkey in particular.

Of course I think the bird goes well with cornflakes too !:chk

just kidding but it's hard to beat the bird!

maboman p


----------



## perogee (Feb 29, 2008)

Took me awhile to find this thread again .
I have had some good experiences lately, and thought that I would share . I have been enjoying a bottle of wine (Valpolicella) with a couple different blends. I have found that it goes great with a blend that contains some burley (not too much, but certainly a little), and I just got through a glass with some Escudo. The burley/latakia/virginia was the best, all the flavours of tobacco and wine weaved together and complemented each other and I will definitely do this combo again (for those curious, it was 4noggins Bald Headed Teacher). I liked the Escudo with this, but the burley helped the blending a bit more in my opinion.

I will add that bourbon and tobacco are also a great pairing, they just seem to be made from the same cloth .


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

I like Va/Pers with Cycles Gladiator Cabernet Sauvignon, or Melini Chianti. I like Jack Daniels with English blends that feature Latakia.


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

I have found that a good tawny port goes well with either a good cigar or good pipe tobacco. :ss p


----------



## call-of-the-weird (Jun 4, 2008)

I like Southern Comfort with lemonade, ice and a pipe bowl full of Peterson's Lux Blend... Nice!


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

I smoked a bowl of Mcclelland 2015 last night with a summer ale, and yes it was good!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

I usually don't drink anything when I'm puffing - but the other (hot, miserable, muggy) evening I started with Escudo in a Petey rhodesian - and I should mention that wifey has my hobby banished to the back yard, no matter what the weather. After suffering the sauna they call NY weather for about 10 minutes, I was too dehydrated (on the inside, soaked on the outside) and went in to get a Pepsi. Yuck, what a mistake. The Escudo tasted like varnish after a sip of that drink, varnish with perique -shudder-


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

I have found that latakia heavy English blends pair well with Scotch whiskys (Islays in particular). Other than that, sweeter Scotch Whiskys pair well with virginias and VA/PERs. That's just my experience though.


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

RJpuffs said:


> I usually don't drink anything when I'm puffing - but the other (hot, miserable, muggy) evening I started with Escudo in a Petey rhodesian - and I should mention that wifey has my hobby banished to the back yard, no matter what the weather. After suffering the sauna they call NY weather for about 10 minutes, I was too dehydrated (on the inside, soaked on the outside) and went in to get a Pepsi. Yuck, what a mistake. The Escudo tasted like varnish after a sip of that drink, varnish with perique -shudder-


I made the same mistake with some St. James Flake and a Diet Dr. Pepper, it was quite interesting to say the least...hahaha


----------

